# PC World's Top Projectors for Your Home Theater



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

While I've always been more of a 'functional' guy over 'cool', I figured some may enjoy this article. Me? I think it's ridiculous to place something in the top ten because it has rounded corners. And granted, the Optoma Pico is cool but hardly functional. 

In case anyone's wondering, the link I clicked on to get to the article was "Top Projectors for Your Home Theater", which brought me to the top 10 coolest projectors. :scratch: It was in their weekly newsletter.



> Top Projectors for Your Home Theater
> 
> You can have your plasmas and LCDs, your CRTs and rear-projection DLPs. When it comes to watching a really big picture on the wall, I'll take a projector. Dollar for dollar and inch for inch, these devices are best deal in home entertainment. This week we show you the best, most stylish projectors that we've seen in months--plus a couple user favorites.


It's a good thing folks don't use PC World for advice on home theater!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

They have have a weird idea of what's cool..:dumbcrazy:
Some of them look down right ugly..particularly the Epson's..:thumbsdown:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Prof. said:


> They have have a weird idea of what's cool..:dumbcrazy:
> Some of them look down right ugly..particularly the Epson's..:thumbsdown:


Yeah they're definitely not a good source for anyone looking into home theater. :thumbsdown:


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

I also don`t like the serial given by PC world.


----------

